# Help me set up a room to grow MASSIVE TREES !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## BCGROWFORU (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok so heres the story, just bought a brand new house can't move in till april 26th due to the completion of the build. After doing bigger grows with up to 100 plants, I'm planning on growing a few big trees instead.
I plan on growing 4 plants total the strain yet to be determined but my friends can get clones of almost any strain, probably some Jack Herer action. So here's my issues I have a 10x10x10 room I know for trees I need 
big pots like 15-30 gallons each, I'm wondering if I were to go a hydro method would I gain in faster yields and less work ? Or should I stick with coco.
Now for lights I'm planning on going with 1 600 MH for the first bit then introduce the other 3 MH 600 for the veg stage. I plan on 5 600 MH for veg and switch them out for 5 600watt HPS for bloom. 
As far as Nutrients go its undetermined do to first finding the perfect grow method. So I'm asking for any and all info on helping me choose the perfect grow room.
If anyone would like to know why BIG trees check this grow out and you will know https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/173756-huge-indoor-jack-herer-plants.html This guys the man he gets 12-14 pounds off
4 plants I can't use as many lights as he did do to heat and hydro issues but I think I'll do just fine lol
Also if anyone knows of any past journals that have produced BIG yields with the same low plant count as I plan plz link me


----------



## SS68396331 (Mar 18, 2013)

I cannot attest to coco or Hydro but I can share my successes with soil. Growing in soil for me just works best. I am soon to pull a few QP plants which are in 5 gallon pots, they had a decent amount of veg time but had I messed with them a few more weeks they might be twice this amount. I have a few Jack Frost plants coming up in three gallon pots that are not going to yield as much. If I could fit trash can sized plants in my 7 ft basement I would..When I get in my new place I am specifically getting tall ceilings for this very reason. So I guess I wasn't much help..except I agree if you can haul em around try it. If I were doing them that big I would put em on wheels. I like the use of 600's. I have a 450 on a mover and it is sort of maxed out. I am switching to the 600 system soon. I will have 3/600's for the bloom. I cannot imagine the yields I would be having with a 600 right now. 

 
These are still about four or five weeks out, I might let one go a bit further just to see how much difference it makes. 

Cheers! and welcome stranger! 
Good luck on your plan.


----------



## jman1062000 (Mar 18, 2013)

All i have to say is best of luck, ill keep checking this thred!


----------



## BCGROWFORU (Mar 18, 2013)

Thx I really like the idea of pots on wheels, maybe the trolleys used by movers because they are only a few inches off the floor and "every inch counts " lol


----------



## NWGrower7 (May 30, 2013)

i would run the lights in a diamonmd shape spread across the room with 5 plants spread out like so 5 on dice in 5 gal or bigger dwc or rdwc veg for 6 weeks with a good strain and solid nutes and your garunteed to yield if your on your game.

Happy Growing, may your nugs be dense


----------



## legallyflying (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm growing big trees in 18 gallon Hempy buckets. It's about the easiest hydro you can do. 

Just flipped. 18 trees and 18k watts 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/712994-whole-lot-hempy-whole-lot.html


----------



## elevated.scholar (Sep 4, 2013)

that much bud, Won't there be a lot of smell?


----------



## legallyflying (Sep 4, 2013)

^ there better be.


----------

